# Dark Cornish - aka Indian Games



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Do we have any breeders of Dark Cornish (formerly known as Indian Games) out there???

If so, please post some pics!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

*pics of their momma's*

i currently have a small "quad" of Dark Cornish and just ordered some hatching eggs from a breeder of DC's down south. here is a pic of the mommas;










"The Indian Game is a large fowl. Cocks weigh from 8 to 10 pounds, and occasionally exceed this greater weight. The hens are much smaller than the males, and it is a good one that reaches 7 pounds, though greater weights are attained. Many hens weigh from 5 to 7 pounds,-a few are heavier. The difference between the weights of the males and the females is more marked in this breed than in most of our domestic fowls." - H.S. Babcock 1891


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone out there with a GOOD line of Dark Cornish large fowl????


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Anyone out there with a GOOD line of Dark Cornish large fowl????


I haven't ANY Dark Cornish at present. BUT, I am also _INTERESTED _in learning the answer to your question. I'd like to include *Dark Cornish *in a "breeding-mix" that I plan to initiate.
So....I'll be observing THIS "thread"....and IF I hear of "an answer" to your question, I'll let you know what it is or WHO it is...that has such chickens available.

THANKS for asking THAT question *! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> I haven't ANY Dark Cornish at present. BUT, I am also _INTERESTED _in learning the answer to your question. I'd like to include *Dark Cornish *in a "breeding-mix" that I plan to initiate.
> So....I'll be observing THIS "thread"....and IF I hear of "an answer" to your question, I'll let you know what it is or WHO it is...that has such chickens available.
> 
> THANKS for asking THAT question *! *
> -ReTIRED-


Thanks, I have a few myself but its a very small flock and I'd like to build on it but finding good ones has been very difficult to say the least!!!


----------

